# 2010 NBA Draft- Celtics Edition



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I thought I'd start a draft thread for people to post thoughts on college or foreign players they've watched, primarily guys they'd like to see Boston take a flyer on, or any other team you support (most of my player thoughts below also apply to my other team, Houston).

Anyway, the 2010 draft pool represents, with one caveat, a real chance for Boston, as aside from the big four (Wall, Turner, Cousins, & Favors) the next 20-30 guys are pretty equal. Meaning that Boston has a chance to dig up a real gem with a mid to late first (there just isn't a lot separating picks 5-40). There are also some opportunities for them in the second round (assuming they buy a pick in the 31-45 range). The caveat I mentioned above is that this draft has two point guards that project as NBA players, the Kentucky guys (Wall & Eric Bledsoe), and by virtue of being the only other point in the draft Bledsoe will likely be picked in the 9-15 range (while Boston will be drafting 19).

There will likely be draft picks for sale, mostly from teams hoping to cash in in the free agent market of 2010 and not enamored of giving out guaranteed money to guys in the 18-30 range (Miami, Chicago, et al). The T'wolves have three #1s and a history of selling draft picks (if Boston had bought Ty Lawson from Minnesota last year their future would be considerably brighter), so they're another target for a second pick. Alternatively there's Minnesota's pick at #32.

*First Round Targets* (in order of preference)

*Willie Warren*- Injuries this last year have pushed his value down to where he's a mid first round pick. He's got sufficient size to be a SG (6'4" 200), and the handles to give you limited time at the PG spot. He's a lot like Doc when Doc was coming out of Marquette, so Rivers should be comfortable working with him (assuming he's returning). He's also very aggressive, so there are no shrinking violet fears with him (as happened with Pruitt).

*Daniel Orton*- 6'10" and around 265. He's got size, the makings of a decent post game, the ups to be an effective garbageman, and good form on his jumper. All in all, a very raw, but very high upside center prospect. He can rebound, anchor the zone, and not be an offensive liability. He's also a pretty good kid that works his butt off.

*Elias Harris*- An undersized college PF (6'7" 225) that shows the ability to be an NBA swing forward. He has serious ups and speed, and can drill the college three with his feet set. A Shawn Marion-type. He has better handles than Marion, but not ideal for an NBA SF, relegating him to bench material. Also, he hasn't thrown his hat into the draft ring, he'd need a draft promise. 

*Xavier Henry*- A college SG that projects as an NBA roleplayer. A good shooter with his feet set, not so good shooting off the dribble. Decent size (6'6" 210) for the 2, average NBA athleticism for the spot. Possibly effective as a low usage SG (i.e. spotting up on the wings or in the corners and playing off Pierce & Rondo). Could go anywhere from 10-25 due to his shooting, however.

*Avery Bradley*- A lot like Willie Warren without the size (6'3" 185). Doesn't have the size to give you a lot of minutes at the SG spot. Can fill the basket up in a hurry, though. Has decent handles, and can certainly grow into a solid backup PG, or even into a starting role.

*Paul George*- A lot like Elias Harris, only a little smaller (6'7" 200). He can dribble in a straight line (i.e. in transition if you get him the ball), but is a terrible shooter off the dribble. Not much of a crossover so he's strictly a spot-shooter in the halfcourt set. Can finish and spot shoot, though. Extremely athletic and can get down the floor in a real hurry.​
*Second Round Targets* (in order of preference)

*Lance Stephenson*- He has major potential, but with enough warts to really depress his value. He needs to get into NBA condition, by season's end he looked like he was carrying 225-230 pounds in an attempt to beef up enough to play the SF spot for Cincinnati. He needs to get himself down to 210 or so. He's got solid height and length at 6'5", pretty good court vision out of the SG spot and a good handle. He's also turned into a very aggressive defender on the college level. His offensive game needs a lot of work, however. At the moment he's like a crack whore's Tyreke Evans, in permanent attack mode offensively. Doc would have his work cut out for him. The bonus is that if they can get Stephenson focused he has the ability to be one of the best from this draft class.

*Renardo Sidney*- Another huge risk/huge reward type player (like Stephenson). A major talent that needs to get his head on straight. Stepping onto a veteran team like Boston could be just what the doctor ordered. Sidney, like Stephenson, needs to improve his conditioning. He looked to be around 275 the last time I saw him (he's 6'9"). He has a face up game, and range on his jumper out to about 22'. He has good handles for his size. If Boston can help him get his head together he could be the fifth best player in this draft. (Cue up Gerbil with the horror stories.)

*JaJuan Johnson*- A skinny college PF (6'10" 220) that doesn't have a lot of upside in the paint. However, he has good lateral quickness, the makings of a decent face-up game, and the ability to become a solid NBA help defender a la Taj Gibson last year.

*Charles Garcia*- A mid-level college star PF that can be overly aggressive on the offensive end. He does, however, have a solid face up game, range out to 20' and the size/quickness to be a capable NBA help defender (6'10" 230). If he can adjust to being an NBA roleplayer he can be useful as a help defender that isn't an offensive liability.

*Manny Harris*- Basically a Tony Allen clone, albeit a better dribbler, but just as bad a shooter (and when I say just as bad, I mean just as bad as TA was when he entered the NBA). Has good height/length at 6'5", but is a little on the skinny side at the moment (around 185). Still just 20, and can get to the rim at will. Once he fills out he should be a pretty effective defensive roleplayer at the 2.

*Da'Sean Butler*- A 6'7" swing forward at the college level, but probably a SF-only due to size (210) in the NBA. A very effective catch & shoot player, shoots well off screens and when he spots up. Can't really dribble, not terribly effective creating shots for himself or others. Terrible shooting off the dribble. Has good length, which helps him defensively, but only average athleticism, which will hurt against the 1st and 2nd tier SFs.

*Jerome Dyson*- Another undersized college SG (6'3" 180) whose pro future seems to be combo guard off the bench.​


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't watch college, but based on your analysis I'd want Orton and either Butler or Dyson in the 2nd round. I don't think this team is too old to compete (winning 50 games while being 29th in the entire league in rebounding should be pretty telling), and Orton seems like he could be a competent backup center who actually stays down low and doesn't park himself on the 3 point line. Neither Butler or Dyson will fill the void we'll most likely have at SG next year, but they can at least help.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

I would love to see Gordon Hayward, a development project for post-Pierce. But I fear he might not be able to contribute anytime soon, especially if we think that our window will continue to be open next year.
And I agree that we should/could take a flyer on Stephenson or Sidney in the second, but I feel like we might not be the only ones thinking that. Failing that, I could buy into Manny Harris who was just in a really bad situation at Michigan.

And if he goes undrafted, I'd love to see them bringing in Jeremy Lin...


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Hayward would be a nice pick for the C's if he is still on the board. As in my humble opinion Doc has a good track record with developing young players.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Willie Warren would be a great fit for Boston, and an absolute steal at their position. The kid is a great pick and roll player, he's got good range, great dribbling ability with both hands, shown the ability to create for others, and he can finish around the hoop through contact. He'd even be a good eventual replacement for Ray, supposing him and Rondo wouldn't clash.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Orton is a lottery pick.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> Orton is a lottery pick.


Maybe. He's a little on the short side for his position. I expect him to go in the 12-16 range. In any event, given Stephenson's showing at the pre-draft camp, I'd put him at the top of the wish list for first round picks. He has the size to play the 2 or 3 and the game to handle the backup point role. I doubt he slips to the second round anymore.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

6.9 '5 in shoes
7'4 wingspan
9'2 standing reach
269lbs

Seems ideal for a PF/C. He's not dropping past 17.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He's a sub 6'10" center, that's why he's likely to end up in the middle of the first round.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm really confused by your description of avery bradley.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

A good second round option for you guys would be Mikhail Torrance out of Alabama. Would give the offense another legitimate ball handler without Rondo being on the court. Supposing, of course, you guys don't get a guard in the first round.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

GregOden said:


> A good second round option for you guys would be Mikhail Torrance out of Alabama. Would give the offense another legitimate ball handler without Rondo being on the court. Supposing, of course, you guys don't get a guard in the first round.


I'm not really wild about Torrance.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> I'm not really wild about Torrance.


Not even in the second round? Who do you like better there?

What do you think of the prospect of Kevin Seraphin falling to you guys and letting him sit in Europe for a year or so?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

At the moment? JaJuan Johnson & Charlie Garcia. Probably Manny Harris, too. Boston has some pretty big needs on the wing at the moment as Marquis is probably moving on this summer and you never want to be relying on Clownshoes (and Ray is really old).


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

My goal if I'm the Celtics is to draft a wing with the first round pick and a point guard to back up Rondo in the 2nd round.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

JaJuan Johnson withdrew from the draft.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Celtics are probably looking for a center in the first round. Though I think they would be happy drafting Crawford, Warren, or Dominque Jones at some point.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Orton would look good here, only because I expect him to contribute much more quickly than Whiteside or Alabi. They need to buy some draft picks, though, because they don't have the room in free agency to fill out the roster and Ray Allen has, more or less, fallen off the cliff. So they need to come out of this draft with 2-3 roleplayers for the bench.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Celtics have to feel like fools looking back on this draft.

They could have ended up with Whiteside, Alabi, or Orton in the first and Willie Warren in the second. Instead, they got Avery Bradley in the first and Luke Harangody in the second. 

I really want to laugh at you guys, but now Warren is a Clipper.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm actually concerned if ehmunro is alive.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He's alive. His favourite aunt suffered a massive stroke on Monday and died Thursday morning. He spent most of this day at the wake, funeral service and post-burial family get-together. He just got home a few minutes ago.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

As for Bradley, I don't mind the selection if Rivers is returning. However, if the owners continue their cheap campaign then Rivers will probably leave and wait for another plum assignment. In which case I'm not so wild about the pick. Bradley's the kind of guy that could thrive learning from Rivers, but I don't have that sort of confidence in Bradley elsewise.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> He's alive. His favourite aunt suffered a massive stroke on Monday and died Thursday morning. He spent most of this day at the wake, funeral service and post-burial family get-together. He just got home a few minutes ago.


Sorry to hear that.  Condolences go out to you and yours.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Condolences Munro.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I suspect that Marion looked down on today's events and smiled. My father's family has never been close, some of them haven't spoken in a quarter century. But several of the interfamily feuds began to be patched today. On the dark side I met a cousin that was six when I last saw her, and is now a 30 year old former model. So I'm suffering a bad case of GSA at the moment. :bsmile:


----------

